# Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range



## zeitgeist91 (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

die Saison findet für mich nach diesem Wochenende leider ein Ende. Da ich mich gedanklich noch nicht davon loslösen möchte und wenigstens in Form von Texten noch Bezug auf die Saison nehmen will, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen hier meine Erfahrungen mit den Quantum Radical Boilies zu schildern. 

Ich habe mir zu Beginn meiner Sommersaison (Ende Juli) die Boilies zugelegt. Genaugenommen : 

Quantum Radical Rubby Dubby 20mm
Quantum Radical Vampire Garlic 20mm + 16 ; 20mm Pop-Ups 
Quantum Radical Yellow Zombie 16mm 
(Quantum Radical Bloody Chicken Pop-Ups 16 ; 20mm, diese kommen jedoch erst heute zum Einsatz, editiere die Eindrücke nach.)

gefischt wurden die Boilies an kanalähnlichen Flutgräben sowie Seen bis 3 ha Wasserfläche mit einem durchschnittlichen Karpfenbestand, Graskarpfen ebenso vertreten. 

Die Angelmethode beschränkte sich auf die simple Selbsthakmontage sowie das Methodfeedern. 

Erstmal grundsätzliches zu meiner Kaufmotivation und dem Gesamteindruck der Boilies. 
Ich besuchte im März 2014 die Stippermesse in Bremen. Entgegen des Angebots, den der Name suggeriert, findet man hier auch Köder & Tackle für die Friedfischangelei allgemein. Dort bin ich auf die Quantum Radical Boilies aufmerksam geworden und war von deren weicher Konsistenz bei sehr partikelreicher Konzeption angetan. Mir schien es, als sei dies ein Boilie der sich im Kern sehr nah an natürlichen Inhalten orientiert, sprich Fischstückchen im Rubby Dubby Boilie, Teilchen von Knoblauchzehen im Vampire Garlic sowie Fruchtfleisch der Ananas im Yellow Zombie. 
Der Einkaufspreis ist möglicherweise vergleichsweise etwas höher, jedoch finde ich 1-2 Euro Preisunterschied nicht so dramatisch. 
Ferner haben mich, auch wenn es mit der Fängigkeit absolut nichts zu tun hat, die Motive auf den Verpackungen begeistert. Wenn man hier einen weiteren Anreiz zum Kauf schaffen wollte, ist es jedenfalls gegenüber meiner Person ein voller Erfolg gewesen. 
Die Tüten lassen sich gut verschließen und somit lange aufbewahren. An dieser Stelle auch ein Plus, ich habe schon Tüten erlebt, die sich nach dem Öffnen kaum noch schließen ließen.
Als ich dann zum Sommer hin meine Boilies von einem Onlineversandhandel bestellte und diese bei mir eintrafen, erfolgte zunächst mal der Standardtest, namentlich der Geruchstest. 
*Rubby Dubby :* fischig, erinnerte an Hundefutter mit würziger Note. Kein Leckerbissen, doch die Fängigkeit zweifelte ich nicht an.

_Unterwasserverhalten : 
Als ich den Boilie nach einer Stunde aus dem Wasser nahm, stank er bestialisch. Zu den oben beschriebenen Eindrücken gesellte sich noch eine Art geröstete Note hinzu. Der Boilie roch nach Fischimbiss. Nicht unbedingt lecker für den Menschen, jedoch ein ungeheuer intensiver Geruch insgesamt. Ich war begeistert! Konsistenz blieb weich, wurde erst nach mehreren Stunden merklich weicher (ich habe den Boilie 8 Stunden angeboten und habe beim Einholen danach nicht das Gefühl gehabt, ich hätte ihn in den nächsten Stunden wechseln müssen). Die Oberfläche wird etwas rauer, wenn der Boilie arbeitet. Unter der obersten Schicht kommen weitere Partikel zum Vorschein die sicherlich auch Geruch abgeben. Ich kann nur nochmal betonen : ich war hellauf begeistert.

_*Vampire Garlic : *Knoblauch! mit Minze. Ich empfand den Geruch in der Nase als beißend. Sehr, sehr intensiv. Die Kombination habe ich als interessant empfunden und wollte Knoblauch eine faire Chance geben, da ich mit Knoblauchdips im Feederbereich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Diese wollte ich nun auf den Karpfenbereich übertragen. 
_
Unterwasserverhalten : _
_Nach 1 Stunde Wasserbad machte ich den ersten Test. Der Geruch des Boilies verändert sich gegenüber dem Ausgangsgeruch stark. Die Minznote ist weniger präsent, vielmehr erinnert der Geruch nun an Meerrettich, jedoch herber. Sehr pflanzlich, aber intensiv. Mit dem Ausgangsgeruch jedoch nur noch in einigen Noten vergleichbar. Knoblauch bleibt bestehen, jedoch wirkt es für mich insgesamt tatsächlich wie Rettich_. _Konsistenz veränderte sich kaum, der Boilie wurde erst nach 3 Stunden etwas weicher, jedoch nicht bedenklich weich. Man sah, dass er Unterwasser gut arbeitete. Ich war zufrieden.

_*Yellow Zombie : *Ananas. Fruchtig, nichts besonderes. Für meine Begriffe sogar relativ geruchsarm, zumindest die einzelnen Boilies. Beim Öffnen der Tüte steigt einem aber ein verführerischer, fruchtig-süßlicher Duft entgegen. 

_Unterwasserverhalten :
Nach 1 Stunde Wasserbad auch hier der erste Test. Geruchstechnisch hatte sich nicht so viel getan. Wenn man direkt an dem Boilie roch, nahm man noch immer eine Ananasnote wahr. Besonders intensiv war diese jedoch nicht. Konsistenz blieb wie beim Vampire Garlic ähnlich, hiermit war ich zufrieden. Insgesamt habe ich jedoch den Geruch als nicht intensiv genug wahrgenommen und war an dieser Stelle etwas enttäuscht.
_

An dieser Stelle meine Eindrücke zu jedem gefischten Boilie in _*fließenden Gewässern : 

*_*Quantum Radical Rubby Dubby 20mm :

*Ich fische in Norddeutschland, in Fließgewässern die auf direktem oder indirektem Wege von der Weser gespeist werden. Jetzt verdrehen meine Leidensgenossen schon die Augen : ja, die Wollhandkrabbe ist in den Sommer- und Herbstmonaten omnipräsent. Dies hatte leider zur Folge, dass die Rubby Dubby Boilies im Fließgewässer für mich kaum zu fischen waren. Es dauerte nach Auslegen der Montagen meist keine 5 Minuten, bis die ersten Zupfer an der Rute waren, die ich inzwischen als erfahrener Wollhandkrabben-Profiangler (#q) als Wollhandkrabbenaktivität einzuordnen wusste. Deswegen war der Einsatz der Boilies hier leider nicht möglich. Ob dies nun ein Nachteil ist, der den Boilies vorzuhalten ist, sei dahingestellt.

*Quantum Radical Vampire Garlic : 

*Der Boilie hat sehr, sehr schnell Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen. Ich war beim ersten Ansitz beinahe überwältigt, wie positiv die Resonanz der Wasserbewohner war. Eingesetzt mit der Selbsthakmontage und am Methodfeeder ging es meist sehr schnell, bis die ersten Fische gehakt waren. Wo wir auch gleich beim Punkt sind : die ersten Fische, und die Fische insgesamt, waren leider nicht der Zielfisch. Eingangs erwähnte ich bei meiner Kaufmotivation, dass ich mit Knoblauch im Feederbereich positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Nunja, diese wurden durch den Boilie nur nochmal untermalt. Brassen über Brassen, durchaus auch schöne Größen, nahmen das Boilieangebot dankbar an. Die von mir befischten Fließgewässer haben allesamt einen guten bis sehr guten Brassenbestand und demnach war es mit diesem Köder schwierig, selektiv zu fischen. 
Fazit : der Boilie funktioniert, jedoch sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass Knoblauch nicht umsonst im Feederbereich viel Verwendung findet.

*Yellow Zombie : 

*Ich fischte den Yellow Zombie in 16mm, da ich mir hier auch die Möglichkeit offen lassen wollte, eine Schleie zu überlisten, welche bekanntermaßen Ananas mögen. Das Einsatzgebiet war deshalb der Methodfeeder. Eigentlich könnte ich hier auf den Vampire Garlic Bericht verweisen. Es schossen sich primär Brassen auf den Köder ein, jedoch nicht in derselben Intensität wie beim Vampire Garlic. Für mich war der Yellow Zombie im Fließwasserbereich eine Enttäuschung, ich hatte mit einer weitaus stärkeren Resonanz gerechnet. 

*Fazit : *
Vielleicht sollte man an dieser Stelle sagen, dass ich nicht - wie bei Vampire Garlic und Rubby Dubby - zwei 20mm Boilies angeboten habe. Hätte ich dies getan, hätte sich das Ergebnis womöglich noch verändert. Das vermag ich nun nicht einzuschätzen und bleibe deshalb dabei, den Yellow Zombie im direkten Vergleich mit dem Vampire Garlic als Verlierer einzuordnen. Den Rubby Dubby lasse ich im Fließwasserbereich nun außenvor, da ich ihm keine faire Chance geben konnte. Zum Zielfisch hat keiner der Boilies geführt - dies ließ für mich den selektiven Charakter insgesamt etwas vermissen. Sei es drum, ich beangel primär ohnehin stehende Gewässer.

...

Deswegen an dieser Stelle die Erfahrungen die ich an *stehenden Gewässern *sammeln durfte : 

*Quantum Radical Rubby Dubby 20 mm : 

*Vier Ansitze - vier Fische (kurze Erklärung : in meinen Gewässern ist es ein Glücksfall, pro Nacht mehrere Fische zu fangen). Die Zahl spricht für sich. Der Boilie überzeugte auf ganzer Linie durch Fängigkeit, Konsistenz und Unterwasserverhalten. Selbst Graskarpfen interessierten sich dafür, so fing ich in einer Nacht einen auf zwei 20mm Boilies und erlitt noch einen weiteren Fehlbiss. Ich werde mir diesen Boilie auch in der nächsten Saison wieder anschaffen und kann ihn vorbehaltlos weiterempfehlen. 

*Quantum Radical Vampire Garlic 20mm + Pop-Ups :


*Ja ja, der Vampire Garlic... Ich wollte ihn unbedingt für mich zum Erfolg werden lassen! Deswegen probierte ich es mit zwei 20mm... einem 20mm... 20mm + 16mm Popup... Schneemann... Doch es passierte : nichts. Ich habe in keinem meiner Ansitze am stehenden Gewässer auch nur eine Aktion auf diesen Boilie gehabt. Es schien mir, er würde ignoriert werden. Wo in Fließgewässern noch Brassen en masse Interesse bekundet hatten, hat der Köder in den Uferzonen meiner befischten Seen leider keinen Erfolg bringen können. Sicher ist dies von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich - ich werde ihn mir für mein Einsatzgebiet aber nicht noch einmal holen.

*Quantum Radical Yellow Zombie 16mm :

*Auch hier galt - ich wollte, dass er Erfolg bringt. Dieser blieb jedoch aus. Ich sollte dazu sagen, dass in meinen Gewässern erfahrungsgemäß fischige, "stinkende" Boilies oft erfolgreicher sind. Dieser Trend setzte sich fort. Auf den Yellow Zombie bekam ich zu keiner Tageszeit Aktion. Deswegen fällt die Entscheidung hier nicht schwer : diesen Boilie werde ich nicht noch einmal kaufen.

*Fazit : 

*Zunächst mal möchte ich etwas zum Yellow Zombie sagen. Er ist in meinem Test sehr schlecht davongekommen, ich habe nicht gut damit gefangen. Dies kann auch daran liegen, dass wie in den obigen Ausführungen erwähnt, fischige Boilies in meinen Gewässern tendenziell fängiger sind. Dennoch möchte ich die Qualität des Yellow Zombie nicht hinterfragen. Es ist sicherlich ein grundsolider Boilie, der für meine Einsatzgebiete einfach nicht geeignet ist. Ich bin mir sicher, dass zahlreiche Angler genau entgegengesetze Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Ähnliches gilt für den Vampire Garlic. Die Geruchsintensität ist beachtlich, die Konsistenz hervorragend - es hat einfach in meinen Gewässern nicht geklappt. Es sei denn, man möchte gezielt Großbrassen fangen, denn ich konnte Fische bis 5 Pfund überlisten (für meine Gewässer durchaus vorzeigbar). Auch hier gilt : qualitativ ist dem Boilie nichts negatives vorzuwerfen. Es hat einfach nicht hingehauen!

Nun zum Rubby Dubby. Ich war eingangs begeistert und bin es noch immer. Dieser Boilie hat mir große Freude bereitet und wird es auch in den kommenden Sommern noch tun. Heute Abend geht es ein letztes mal ans Wasser - Rubby Dubby wird die Montagen schmücken und mir hoffentlich noch einen letzten Stich gewähren. Ich jedenfalls habe vollstes Vertrauen in den Boilie und empfehle ihn vorbehaltlos weiter. 
Übrigens noch ein weiteres, wichtiges Qualitätsmerkmal : mein Köter ist regelrecht verrückt geworden, wenn er in die Nähe meines Futtereimers kam, in welchem sich die Rubby Dubby Boilies befanden. Mein Hund ist bekanntermaßen die felltragende Antwort auf den heimischen Karpfen! Und wenn es ihm gefällt, muss es auch den Karpfen schmecken. #6

Ich hoffe, einigen Lesern bringt dieser kleine Bericht etwas. Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere meine Erfahrungen in seine Kaufabsichten einfließen lassen oder ist erfreut, dass mal Informationen über diese Boilie-Range in den Umlauf kommen. 

Beste Grüße,

Zeitgeist91

*[EDIT] : *

Kleiner Nachtrag - vorgefüttert habe ich die befischten Stellen allesamt maximal 2-4 Tage und in gleichen Anteilen Boilies jeder Sorte beigefügt. Es bestand also in diesem Sinne "Chancengleichheit".


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Richtig toller Bericht, sehr differenziert in der Beurteilung, gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Schließe mich an, toll gemachter Bericht!!!


----------



## Surf (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Schön geschrieben, informativ - danke!


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Sehr schöner Bericht. Für mich als nur Gelegenheits Karpfenangler auch sehr Informativ.
 Was den Garlic angeht, kann ich das Geschriebene voll und ganz Unterstreichen und dem nichts mehr hinzufügen, da schon alles über den Garlic gesagt wurde.


----------



## JKKL (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Sehr schöner Bericht.#6

Eine Ergänzung meinerseits.
Ich bin durch einen Bericht in der Fisch und Fang auf die Boilieserie aufmerksam geworden. In diesem wurde besonders der Yellow Zombie (16mm) als sehr guter Schleienköder angepriesen. Da ich schon seit längerer Zeit hinter einer der grünen Schönheiten her bin und sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Quantum gemacht habe wollte ich das ganze mal versuchen.

Das Ergebniss war ............. anders als erhofft.
In 3 Ansitzen mit insgesamt 4 Nächten konnte ich um die 15 Bisse verzeichnen.
Allesamt Karpfen.
Darunter auch mein PB von 81cm:vik:, und obwohl ich vorhatte nie unter die Fallensteller zu gehen und meine Fische immernoch lieber mit der Match fange, bin ich Krank geworden dabei.
Diagnose: Karpfenfieber:k

Habe darauf hin weil es ja immer heisst, dass Fische eines Gewässers Süß oder Herb fressen. Für einen zwei Nächte dauernden Ansitz an einem neuen Teich, den Berichten nach ein Super Schleiengewässer, eine Tüte Rubby Dubby gekauft ebenfalls in 16mm. Dort habe ich dann eine Rute Rubby Dubby, und eine mit Yellow Zombie gefischt.
Ergebniss mit 2 Mann in 2 Nächten  7 Bisse. Alle auf Rubby Dubby, die Zombies gingen leer aus.

Vorgefüttert habe ich nie. Immer erst am Angeltag mit Mais und etwas Grundfutter angefüttert und darauf ein paar Hakenköder als Garnitur.

Fazit:
Sehr fängige Köder. Zwar leider nicht auf Schleie aber für Karpfen sehr geeignet.

Und da ich immernoch Schleienschneider bin hätte ich gerne, dass Quantum mir eine Karpfenausrüstung stiftet. Immerhin war es ihr "Werbevideo" weswegen ich mich angesteckt habe.


----------



## Stefff (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Aufschlussreicher Bericht, nett dargestellt und beschrieben.

Wichtig und gut finde ich das nicht verallgemeinert wurde sondern einfach nur die tatsächlichen Ereignisse bei deinen Einsätzen und an deinen Gewässern geschildert wurden.

Nur um mal eine Gegensätzliche Erfahrung zu schildern hier folgende Gegebenheiten:
Gekauft hab ich die Yellow Zombi´s. Warum? Sie sind mir eigentlich zu teuer aber als mein Dealer 30% auf Futter ausgechrieben hatte schlug ich zu. 8€ fand ich ok und da ich eine große Auswahl an fischigen Ködern, die ich meist verwende, hatte wollte ich mal was fruchtiges. Hatte auch schon vorher mit fruchtigen Boilies meine Versuche gemacht aber die Fruchtkugeln genossen bis Dato nicht mein vollstes Vertrauen. Fischig läuft an meinem Gewässer eben besser, so zumindest bis dahin meine Meinung.

Nun kam der Zombie zum Einsatz.
Ich war überwältigt von den Aktionen und Fing und Fing und Fing!! 
Überraschenderweise nicht eine Brasse obwohl zahlreich vorhanden. Aber Karpfen über Karpfen bis 13kg und Sterletts als gelegentlichen Beifang.
Da wir meist zu mehreren am Wasser sind und über mehrere Tage hatte ich einen guten Vergleich zu unseren sonst verwendeten Ködern. Meine mitstreiter waren überrascht und wollten wissen was das wohl für eine Wunderkugel sei.
Der Köder konnte über die gesamte Saison als Sieger bei jedem vergleichs Ansitz vom Platze gehen weil wir natürlich diesen "Test" weiter laufen liesen! Wobei wir uns bis dahin über Fänge mit unseren "nomalen Ködern" mit nichten beschweren konnten. Die Erfolge waren meist mehr als zufriedenstellend!

Mich hat der Köder überzeugt und ich werde ihn auch sicher wieder mal Kaufen.

Dies Erfahrung sagt für mich aus das Fruchtboilie nicht geich Fruchtboilie und Annanasboilie nicht gleich Annanasboilie ist. 
Der Grundsatz Fischig oder Fruchtig läuft an meinem Gewässer besser kann auch mal kippen!

Auch so kann´s gehen, natürlich hab ich keinen dierekten vergleich zu den anderen Quantum Kugeln.

Soll jetzt nicht als Besserwissen oder Tadel zu deinem tollen Bericht verstenden werden, sondern nur als zusätzliche Erfahrung meinerseits und als Erweiterung zu deiner Erfahrung.
So verschieden ticken eben die Gewässer was ich auch immer wieder erwähne wenn es um Montagen oder Köder geht. Das wird all zu oft übersehen!

Grüße, Stefff!!!


----------



## Seele (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Deine Erfahrungen zum Yellow Zombie decken sich auch mit unseren Erfahrungen. Die Fische machen eher einen Bogen um den Boilie als ihn zu fressen. Wir haben ihn auch bei mehreren Sessions gegen unsere selber gebauten gefischt und er brachte genau einen Fisch in der letzten Session als wir ihn auf den Eigenbau Boilie Futterteppich als Eye Catcher legten. Wohin gegen die eigenen Boilies sicher 10 Fische brachten. 
Einen Boilie hatten wir im Uferbereich versehentlich liegen gelassen und 2 Wochen später dann zufällig im Wasser entdeckt. Er roch immer noch wie vorher leicht nach Ananas und hielt immer noch zusammen. Das darf eigentlich nicht sein. War insgesamt sehr enttäuscht, dass der Boilie für diesen Preis so schlecht arbeitet. Deshalb habe ich auch vom Kauf der Rubby Dubby dann Abstand genommen. Vielleicht test ich die oder die Vampire Garlic dann doch mal noch, wenn du sagst die sind besser als der Yellow Zombie.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Wo wir gerade beim Auswerten sind. Hat denn schon jemand auch die White Cocos, Bloody Chicken und die Pink Tuna getestet? Und kann er oder auch sie uns denn dann einen Eindruck davon vermitteln?


----------



## Mind (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Also ich hab sowohl auf den Yellow Zombie wie auf den Bloddy Chicken gut gefangen. Besser als auf den beiden anderen Boilie Sorten die ich gefischt hatte Skopex und Bannane, Marke nicht mehr im Kopf - keine Billigen. 

Beim Yello Zombi hat es aber nur mid dem entsprechendem Pulver-Dip gut funktioniert. Am besten 2x 14mm und dann Dippen das ganze dann auf nem Dunklen Pellet Teppich angeboten so das der Köder raussticht. Nur Karpfen Drauf gefangen bis 15 Pfund und einen richtig Dicken im Kraut verloren.
Auf Schleie lief er nicht, naja da lief das Jahr bei mir im allgemeinen nix a möchte ich eher meine Platz als die Köderwahl anzweifeln.

Bloddy Chicken auch einige Brassen dabei, finde der richt sehr intensiv nach Hunde Futter und einige Karpfen bis 18 Pfund. Arbeitet ungemein unter Wasser. Lief etwas besser als der Yellow Zombie, der auch weniger Arbeitet. nach 8 Stunden ist Wechseln angesagt. Bei ner 12 Stunden Session ist der im Sommer auch einmal beim Rausheben einfach abgefallen.

Bekomm hier das Kilo für unter 10€ oft für unter 9€ was ich OK finde.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Auswerten sind. Hat denn schon jemand auch die White Cocos, Bloody Chicken und die Pink Tuna getestet? Und kann er oder auch sie uns denn dann einen Eindruck davon vermitteln?




Ich habe lediglich noch die Bloody Chicken Popups getestet. Gefangen habe ich auf eine Kombination 20 mm Rubby Dubby und 16 mm Bloody Chicken Popup.

Ich kann nicht sagen, ob es der Bloody Chicken war, das Köderangebot als solches oder einfach der Zufall, aber in der Nacht hatte ich zwei Aktionen (davon einen gelandeten Fisch, genaugenommen einen Graskarpfen) auf das beschriebene Angebot.

Der Bloody Chicken riecht nach Hundefutter, wie einer der Vorposter schon geschildert hat. Sehr intensiv, der Geruch nimmt nach dem ersten einstündigen Wasserbad auch nochmal zu. Ich vermute, dass er in den von mir befischten Gewässern ähnliche Eigenschaften hätte wie der Rubby Dubby. Er ist farblich sehr dunkel und somit weniger auffällig, dass gefällt den einen, stört aber die anderen. 

Was ich jedoch gegenüber dem Rubby Dubby bemängele, ist das Fehlen von groben Partikeln. Das mag über die Fängigkeit nichts aussagen, jedoch gefällt mir der Gedanke, dass mein Boilie bei der Unterwasserarbeit auch kleinere Partikelchen auf lange Sicht abgibt. Dies hat sicher einen positiven Lockeffekt und lässt den Köder für meine Begriffe irgendwie "natürlicher" wirken. 

Vom Geruch/der Konsistenz her schätze ich den Boilie aber wie gesagt so wie den Rubby Dubby ein und denke, es ist primär Geschmackssache, welchen dieser Stinker man im Endeffekt fischt. Mir persönlich hat der Geruch, den der Rubby Dubby nach einer längeren Zeit im Wasser entwickelt jedoch so sehr gefallen, dass er für mich als Sieger vom Platz geht. 

Bleibe dennoch dabei : ich kann es auch aufgrund des einmaligen Einsatzes, und hierbei auch nur der Popups, nicht wirklich einschätzen und deswegen sind die obigen Ausführungen nur sehr oberflächliche Eindrücke. Fakt ist : als Kombiköder hat der Bloody Chicken gefangen. Ob es nun an ihm lag, oder am Rubby Dubby, kann dahinstehen. Scheuchwirkung hatte offenbar keiner der beiden!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Mind (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Vom Geruch/der Konsistenz her schätze ich den Boilie aber wie gesagt so wie den Rubby Dubby ein und denke, es ist primär Geschmackssache, welchen dieser Stinker man im Endeffekt fischt. Mir persönlich hat der Geruch, den der Rubby Dubby nach einer längeren Zeit im Wasser entwickelt jedoch so sehr gefallen, dass er für mich als Sieger vom Platz geht.
> 
> Bleibe dennoch dabei : ich kann es auch aufgrund des einmaligen Einsatzes, und hierbei auch nur der Popups, nicht wirklich einschätzen und deswegen sind die obigen Ausführungen nur sehr oberflächliche Eindrücke. Fakt ist : als Kombiköder hat der Bloody Chicken gefangen. Ob es nun an ihm lag, oder am Rubby Dubby, kann dahinstehen. Scheuchwirkung hatte offenbar keiner der beiden!
> 
> Beste Grüße


Ich bin sowieso der Meinung das es eher darauf ankommt das ein Köder unter Wasser gut Arbeitet. Dann noch grob der Geruch, Fischig, Fruchtig oder Würzig im Dunkeln macht die Farbe keine unterschied. 

Obwohl grade Tagsüber Knallige Popoups sehr erfolgreich sein können. Einfach weil sie ungewöhnlich aussehen und der Karpfen das mal ausprobieren möchte, was ihn dann hackt.

Aber jedes Gewässer ist anders  und das jeden Tag.


----------



## germanman87 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Weis jemand ob die 2 neuen Sorten ( Crazy Clinic & Dirty Devil heißen die glaub ich ) dieses Jahr noch auf den Markt kommen? 
Und stimmt es das der White Coconut Boilie ganz rausgenommen wird?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Erste Händler haben die angeblich schon, der Coconut wird wohl zukünftig wegfallen:
[youtube1]rgo2lJzhkZM[/youtube1]


----------



## kati48268 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Hm, ich mochte den Kokosnuss-Knödel, schade.
Aber die Verpackung vom Crazy Clinic ist mal wieder ein Knaller :q
http://static.webshopapp.com/shops/...276x1/radical-radical-crazy-clinic-boilie.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

und erst die Begründung, wie es dazu kam ;-))))


----------



## kati48268 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Kommt die im Video?
Muss ich mir noch anschauen, kam noch nicht dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

jepp.....
Frerk schiebts (mit) auf seine Frau ;-)


----------



## prinz1 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Hey, aber da ging es doch um den "Dirt Devil", für den ist seine Frau "verantwortlich" !
Aber man muss gestehen, wieder eine geniale, lustige Werbestrategie.
Wenn die Aussage im video sich so auch bewahrheitet, sollten es ganz gute Boilies sein.
Ja! Auch die Augen kaufen mit, ich gebe es zu!
In diesem Sinne
Petri Heil

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

uups - stimmt - zu viele Bollen gesehen...
;-)))))


----------



## zeitgeist91 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erste Händler haben die angeblich schon, der Coconut wird wohl zukünftig wegfallen:
> [youtube1]rgo2lJzhkZM[/youtube1]




Erstmal danke fürs Posten!

Hui ui ui, da muss ich meine Planungen für die nächste Saison doch nochmal überdenken. 

Ob jetzt ein großer Vorteil vom Dirty Devil gegenüber Bloody Chicken und Rubby Dubby besteht, weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube, was man da fischt ist und bleibt Geschmackssache, haben alle ihre Vorzüge.


Wirklich genial finde ich den Crazy Clinic. Wirklich schöne Murmeln (|supergri), denn was mich sofort reizt ist, gerade weil es 20 mm Kugeln sind, auf einer Seite ein Stück abzuschneiden sodass du wirklich primär eine fruchtige Oberfläche einseitig hast. Das ist 2 in 1, da steht doch jeder drauf, sieht man sogar an der Shampooindustrie. 

Könnte auch gegen Wollhandkrabben nützlich sein, die Fruchtnote wird sicherlich nicht ganz so attraktiv sein.

Finde das Konzept jedenfalls echt cool, werde zumindest den Crazy Clinic testen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## kappldav123 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Ich hole diesen etwas älteren Thread mal wieder hoch.

Es stimmt wohl definitiv - wie diese Boilies laufen, das ist in jedem Gewässer anders. Ich kann sagen, dass ich mit den Bloody Chicken Boilies in 16mm bisher sehr, sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Wenn auf allem anderen nichts ging, auf den Bloody Chicken hat fast immer einer gebissen. Ich biete den als Schneemann mit einem halben Pop-Up dazu an.

Bestätigen kann ich aber die negativen Erfahrungen mit dem Vampire Garlic. Ich hatte mir viel davon versprochen, habe aber bisher keinen einzigen Fisch damit gefangen. Manch andere Boiliesorten von Quantum Radical bin ich gerade am ausprobieren und kann noch nicht so viel dazu sagen.

Aber man sieht einfach: das ist in jedem Gewässer anders.

Gibts noch weitere (neuere) Erfahrungsberichte zu diesen Boilies?


----------



## Justin123 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Hatte die Rubby Dubby, Crazy Clinic und die Yellow Zombie. Mit keinem Erfolg abgesehen von ein paar Brassen piepser. 
Crazy Clinic riecht sowas von nach Chemie. Von denen war ich richtig enttäuscht.


----------



## ChristianFisher (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Ich hatte bisher (Ruhr) mit keinem der Boilies Erfolg


----------



## CarpNRW (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Also ich habe bis jetzt auf den Tigernut gefangen, sowie dem Bloody Chicken. Den Ananas und Rubby Dubby habe ich auch ausprobiert, jedoch erfolglos. Denke aber, die sind auch fängig. Je nach Gewässer oder ob ein hungriger vorbei schwimmt.


----------



## eagle-ray (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Ich fische an einem Gewässer wo fruchtig gut geht. Der Yellow Zombi hat mir dort schon viele Fische gebracht. Die Anderen habe ich auf meiner Experimentierrute auch schon ausprobiert. Bisher kein Fisch.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## sixer (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Ich hatte mit Yellow Zombie(20mm,sinker) und mit Pink Thuna(16mm, Pop Up auf Red Shrimp Pellet) bisher gute Erfolge. Mit Vampire Garlic ist nichts gegangen. Ich habe auch andere Quantum Boilie Sorten getestet aber jeweils nur einmal und nur ein paar Stunden, deshalb kann ich über diese nicht Urteilen. Generell halten die Quantum Boilie lange im Wasser.

Grüße Sixer


----------



## Abim (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Hi
ich finde es erschreckend wir achten auf Wasserqualität auf blei im Wasser usw .
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das karpfen in unseren klein Waldsee mit "Soyamehl (genetisch verändert)"gefüttert werden im Supermarkt achte ich darauf soetwas nicht zu kaufen.
Und bei einem karpfen aus der "natur"den ich eigentlich Alls gesünder angesehen hatte kann ich mir nicht sicher sein .
Ich für meinen Teil werde soetwas nicht in den See werfen !


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*



Abim schrieb:


> "Soyamehl (genetisch verändert)"




Steht das auf der Packung der Radical Boilies?


----------



## Abim (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

https://www.baumarkt-total.com/de/a...l-quantum-karpfen-futter-1kg-16mm-boilie.html

Klar müssen sie ja drauf schreiben


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Danke#6
Ich hatte noch keine Radical Boilies.


----------



## Justsu (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*



Abim schrieb:


> Hi
> ich finde es erschreckend wir achten auf Wasserqualität auf blei im Wasser usw .
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht das karpfen in unseren klein Waldsee mit "Soyamehl (genetisch verändert)"gefüttert werden im Supermarkt achte ich darauf soetwas nicht zu kaufen.
> Und bei einem karpfen aus der "natur"den ich eigentlich Alls gesünder angesehen hatte kann ich mir nicht sicher sein .
> Ich für meinen Teil werde soetwas nicht in den See werfen !



Fischt Du dann gar nicht mit Boilies, oder welche kaufst Du? Ich denke nämlich, dass es nur wenige Fertigboilies geben wird, in dem kein Sojamehl verarbeitet ist und Sojamehl ohne (zumindest einem Anteil) an Genverändertem Soja wird dort wohl kaum zum Einsatz kommen, weil 1. nicht ohne Weiteres erhältlich und 2. teuer! 

Was für Milch kaufst Du im Supermarkt? Wenn Du nicht ausschließlich Biomilch oder klar "gentechnik frei"-gelabelte Milch kaufst, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass die Kühe, die Deine Milch geben, auch mit genverändertem Soja gefüttert werden!

Ich für meinen Teil rolle meine Boilies selbst, verwende dafür aber auch Sojamehl vom Angelbedarfshändler... dort steht (leider) auch nichts davon, ob es gentechnisch verändertes Material enthält... ich gehe aber stark davon aus... Immerhin verzichte ich auf Konservierer, Bindemittel, Farbstoffe und "naturidentische" Aromen


----------



## Abim (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

hiho Justsu

sicher Fische ich mit Boilies ehrlich gesagt machst du mir angst nach meinem wissen:

Damit Verbraucher erkennen können, ob bei der Herstellung von Lebensmitteln Gentechnik eingesetzt wurde, ist eine klare Kennzeichnung erforderlich.

http://www.lebensmittelklarheit.de/informationen/gentechnik-lebensmitteln

habe ich auf der sicheren Seite gefühlt wenn nichts drauf gestanden hat (natürlich gibt es Lücken ist mir klar)aber Wenns drauf steht versuche ich es auch zu vermeiden.
da nehme ich lieber Farbstoff :q

das mit der Milch ist sicher so eine Sache da hast du recht aber zb Lidl geht da mit gutem beispiel voran.


----------



## tomsen83 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Achtung, da sind überall ganz viele böse Gene drin...

Ich hab auf die Boilies übrigens noch nie was fangen können während andere sehr gut liefen (z.B. BLB oder successful baits).


----------



## Justsu (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*



Abim schrieb:


> hiho Justsu
> 
> sicher Fische ich mit Boilies ehrlich gesagt machst du mir angst nach meinem wissen:
> 
> ...



Bei Lebensmitteln magst Du ja recht haben, aber Boilies sind ja nunmal keine Lebensmittel und wie die Richtlinien für Futtermittel sind, weiß ich nicht... Das Sojamehl, dass ich beim Angelhändler kaufe, ist in einer neutralen Tüte und es steht handgeschrieben "Sojamehl vollfett" drauf... glaube kaum, dass sich da irgendwer um irgendwelche Kennzeichnungsverordungen kümmert|rolleyes

Außerdem ist es meines Wissens nach auch bei Fertigboilies selten, dass dort die genauen Zutaten drauf stehen, insofern glaube ich auch kaum, dass da GVO Material gelabelt wird...

Und um nochmal auf's Thema zu kommen: Wenn ich mir die analytischen Bestandteile des Dirty Devils und die Zutatenliste mal anschaue, so stelle ich fest, dass ich mal abgesehen von den ganzen Zusatzstoffen, niemals so eine Boiliemischung machen würde... 

Der besteht ja hauptsächlich aus Mais, Soja und Reis... und wenn ich die Analytischen Bestandteile zusammenrechne, komme ich auf etwa 75% Kohlenhydrate (den Wasseranteil jetzt mal außen vor gelassen). 

Und dann mit Muschelmehl, Blutmehl, Wasserflöhen, Daphnien (wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied?) und Maden zu werben, die ja höchstens in Homöopatischen Mengen vorhanden sein können, finde ich schon fast dreist!

Für mich steht fest: Hier wird ein (sehr) günstiger Boiliemix (der sicherlich seine Fische fängt) mit großem Marketingaufwand teuer verkauft!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Seele (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*



Justsu schrieb:


> Der besteht ja hauptsächlich aus Mais, Soja und Reis... und wenn ich die Analytischen Bestandteile zusammenrechne, komme ich auf etwa 75% Kohlenhydrate (den Wasseranteil jetzt mal außen vor gelassen).
> 
> Und dann mit Muschelmehl, Blutmehl, Wasserflöhen, Daphnien (wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied?) und Maden zu werben, die ja höchstens in Homöopatischen Mengen vorhanden sein können, finde ich schon fast dreist!
> 
> ...




 Ganz ehrlich? Hast du was anderes erwartet? Allein die Verpackung und das Marketing sagt ja schon aus, dass du wohl mehr als 10 Cent pro Kilo für diese Dinge zahlen wirst, das kostet alles Geld und zwar nicht wenig. Klar fangen einfache geflavourte Boilies Fisch, das ist ja auch bekannt. Aber es gibt sicher besseres und auch zu günstigeren Preisen.


----------



## Justsu (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*



Seele schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Hast du was anderes erwartet?



Nö! :vik:


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Was ich allerdings unabhängig von der Tütenaufmachung und sonstigen Marketing-Instrumenten finde:
Die Transparenz ist wirklich gut, sie geben alle Inhaltsstoffe und die Nährwertzusammensetzung an#6.
Da kann sich so mancher eine Scheibe abschneiden...
und in welchem anderen Ananasboilie ist wirklich Ananas drin?
Vergleichen kann man ja leider noch nicht, da die anderen ihre "streng geheimen" Rezepturen, ja noch nicht einmal die Grundnährstoffe, preisgeben.


----------



## sixer (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Quantum Radical Boilie-Range*

Ich habe Gestern einen Brachsen auf die Tiger`s Nuts Boilies (20mm) gefangen, mein erster Fisch auf diese Boilie´s und der Pack ist fast leer. Später dann einen Spiegler auf Vier original Tigernüsse am Haar.

Grüße Sixer


----------

